# New pigeon pet



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Took the new pigeon we got four days ago to the vet. She has lice but seems healthy. Vet is doing a fecal test and circovirus test at our request. We want to make sure she doesn't have the circo poor Chloe squeaker had that took her life. The new Pidgey is quite friendly and loves having songs hummed to her. We will quarantine her for a month. Will post a photo soon.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing a picture and learning the name! Your new little gift arrived just in time for the holidays, making a sweet addition to your family. I am very happy for you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Will try to post a photo tonight. She is a tan redbar but small with a head that is like a tipplers I think. She has very small orange eyes. I was told she is a tippler but I thought tipplers usually have pearl,eyes. Whatever she is, she's a sweetie. She talks back and prances around if you hum songs to her.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow! Glad to hear you acquired another bird.
Congratulations!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Here is a photo of our new pet pigeon. Do not know what kind she is. She is very small and her head is shaped a little differently from our other birds. Her eyes are orange but smaller than our other pigeons. We were told she is a tippler but do not know if that is the case. She is a real sweetie. We are thinking of calling her Tracy.
Ooops, have tried repeatedly to attach this file but it keeps saying "no file selected." Not sure what is wrong? I attached the photos the way I have been doing in the past.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Finally I hope here is a photo of the new pet pigeon, who doesn't have a name yet. We think the bird is a girl. What kind of pigeon do you think this? She is very friendly but not yet ready to come out and sit on our shoulders. She loves it when we hum Lara's Song to her.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't know what type pigeon she is, but she's beautiful! Enjoy, enjoy! Happy for you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hooray
, got test results back on the new pigeon, who we may be calling Tracy. She is a real love and has no parasites and is circovirus negative. 
Happy holidays to all!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Happy Holidays to you too and she is a real beauty and Tracy is a good name. Pigens like songs sung to them and try Silent Night.. lol lol....Get Tracy in the spirit of the holidays..Glad you got her..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Tracy is quite tame and loves the song, "Somewhere My Love" from Dr, Zhivago and most Christmas carols, if wooed to her. Am thinking about trying Lucy in with Fiona and putting Tracy in Lucys large flight cage. But will have to do cage cleaning first. I am so happy all three birds are circovirus negative, after we lost poor beautiful,sweet Chloe to circo. We still miss Phoebe and Chloe terribly. The new birds just aren't as tame yet but we love them. Happy holidays to all!


----------

